# Old fashioned brush rollers



## wvpumpkin (Jul 25, 2006)

My mom used to use brush rollers, I think she called them cascade rollers. I wonder how they would work on straight shoulder length hair. I wonder if they would just put body or would they curl well?? I would never sleep in them, like mom did, because her hair was really short, I would be afraid mine would tangle.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

I think how much curl would depend on how you roll your hair in them. I've not heard of cascade but I've heard people refer to their rolled hair as having a cascade of curls. I think conair still makes brush rollers or you could even try velcro.

I always hated sleeping in hair rollers. I loved it when the caruso set came out.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* I think how much curl would depend on how you roll your hair in them. I've not heard of cascade but I've heard people refer to their rolled hair as having a cascade of curls. I think conair still makes brush rollers or you could even try velcro.
I always hated sleeping in hair rollers. I loved it when the caruso set came out.

Do the caruso rollers damage with heat like a curling iron etc?? I used to own a set, that you added salt to, a long time ago. Would they be healthy for my hair??? Also I tried the velcro, and they put a little body, but if fell right out.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* Do the caruso rollers damage with heat like a curling iron etc?? I used to own a set, that you added salt to, a long time ago. Would they be healthy for my hair??? Also I tried the velcro, and they put a little body, but if fell right out. Since it's steam heat I don't think it's as damaging as direct heat but I may be wrong. Hopefully our hair guru will jump in and give you the scoop.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2006)

Steam isn't too bad... it'll form the hair to the curler easier. Just be sure to let them fully cool or blast em' with the cool shot on the dryer so that the cuticle closes and the hair is formed to the shape


----------

